# My terrible experience with a "breeder" yesterday.



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My wonderful GSD, Cheyenne passed away over a week ago. I had found advertised a gorgeous red haired , long coated Czech bloodline 3 yrs old mom. The owner could not handle them and was reducing the size of her kennel...we texted and talked once and we were set yesterday with all the instructions she gave me to meet about 2 hrs away to pick up my dog ( didn't pay for it yet, almost 1,000 in cash which I told her I demanded a receipt. Wellllll, Yes it was. I asked her as a breeder, who never gave tke name of her kennels ( under the radar) for a list of innoculations and when she gave them to her. She replied, "Oh I gave them to her, just rest assured, YOUR vet should be able to tell (yeah if I got antibody titers $$$$$). She said, "Oh and she needs a good wormng ( she's a mom dog, licking her babies so I see that but isn't she supposed to take care of that? and she didn't have time to get her a rabies shot., red flags and 1,000 for the dog. My heart wanted her and she told me to meet her about 1.5 hrs away. We left at 11:30, texted the night before, I reminded her that I need the dates at least of the shots and preferably on official stationary ( vets or kennels) as I board her twice a year at a very excellent boarding facility and most demand proof, not hearsay. I was very nice, told her I got the fresh dog beds out, the bowls, toys, food, everything for her and we waited and called as she asked when we got there and her mailbox was full ( voicemail). We called 17 times in 1.5hrs we waited.She never answered or showed up. I texted her over and over, no reply. We left 11:30am and got home at 4:30 with no dog and a lot of tears and anger. Who does that? IF you have not records, just tell me and at least let me say, "I'll do the antibody titers" and give her her worming meds and rabies but lower the price" or "No, I can't do that" . (PS , she said, "Oh the rabies, no she didn't get one this year but your are fortunate that she is not a biter so you are doubly protected ... wth???? If a dog gets rabies it WILL bite. So she let us drive with excitement and stood us up. She has other puppies for sale but if one is selling puppies, they are gorgeous Czech puppies, why have your voicemail full? Do yo want to sell them or not? It was very depressing but I got a call from the rescue for another dog, male who said we are the ones who rated the best and someone else will call to arrange a home check within two weeks ( The dog is 3 hrs away). That's fine. Please say a prayer that this works out. My old vet wrote that she will be another referral to how wonderfully we treated our shepherds. I am also overweight and I hope that doesn't stop them from giving a year old big pup to us as my husband wants to walk him, he is friendly with other dogs, unlike our one that just passed, although she was a fantastic dog, and I want to walk also to get exercise as I am joining WW to get 100 pound off. I will also bring him to doggy camp for some some playtime ( he does well with it) a few times a week, play in our big yard etc. Now waiting will be the hardest part but at least they have official listsof all the innoculations, obedience school etc.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Aren't you too much in a hurry? All you lost was gas money. Lesson learned and a bullet dodged.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

To much in a hurry for what? I got Jax 2 weeks after I lost my collie. How people grieve and when they want a dog is an individual choice.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Slow down. This advice was given to you in another thread. Breathe. Use paragraph breaks.

In my rescue work, when people must have a dog RIGHT NOW, we sometimes get really leery -- why not wait for the dog that's the right match -- not just "a dog" but "THE dog" for you? My hunch is that your vet would probably give you the same advice since it sounds like they know you really well. You ended up in the drama with this woman because the dog was available right away, and you mentioned being put off by rescue taking a few weeks in that other thread. Better to wait and deal with people who want to set you and the right dog up for success, and who take vetting seriously.

Keep in mind that rescue work is done by volunteers. It takes time to find people to do homechecks out of the area. Some volunteer may have to drive (spending their own money on gas) and burn an entire day doing this home check. So it naturally takes time to find someone to do that. Whoever comes to your house isn't being paid -- they're volunteering because they care deeply about their dogs and want them to end up in fabulous homes. They'll also be getting to know you, so that they can possibly offer some thoughts on the dogs that would be a really great match for you. If you approach it from understanding why (and why it takes some time to schedule), maybe it won't be so bad to wait. 

When adopters try to light a fire under me or get huffy about things not moving fast enough, I generally send them to the local shelter (dog pound) where they can leave with any dog there right away (most will have fleas, heartworms, minimal vetting, no meaningful temperament testing, and no house training...but they can leave today). You'd be amazed how often those same people contact me in a year and want me to take that dog they got out of the shelter off their hands because they adopted a dog that's a poor match for them with all sorts of behavioral issues they don't know how to fix.

I have fostered some 2 year olds for whom a walk a day isn't exercise -- it's a warm up. They can run 3-4 miles (with intervals!), come home, and still be ready to play ball. They're matched with runners for a reason. And they're FIT after 2-3 months of being fostered with distance-runners and getting a long daily run--these dogs are now athletes in great physical condition. If you were to apply for one of those dogs, it wouldn't be a match. The dog would be bonkers without an outlet to drain the energy. OTOH, we have dogs who think that a walk is lovely, maybe a little fetch in between, and they're good happy chilling out. It really matters for the long-haul that you get the RIGHT dog for you.

If you're just lonely for a dog and want to fill the void in your house (which I totally understand -- the silence is deafening when you're used to hearing dog feet moving through the house), maybe ask the rescue about fostering until the right one comes along, if this one you're hoping for in a few weeks isn't the one. You might have three or four pass through for whom you're just the bridge to a happily-ever-after with someone else...and then the ONE shows up, and you adopt it. I've had lots of rescue fosters do this, and it's a wonderful way to do some good while looking for your next dog. Some keep fostering even after they adopt, as they like to be able to keep on helping other dogs.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

This woman gave you a number of red flags from the get go, nothing would surprise me coming from a person like that. I totally understand your anxiety to fill your home with another dog, but just settling and ending up with the wrong match will lend to more heart break. Are you specifically wanting an older dog instead of a puppy?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I went to a shelter to get a puppy two days after my Golden died from bone cancer. I couldn’t stop crying. For me, I needed something else to focus on. They had a litter of German Shepherd/mix puppies. I left with a puppy the same day. Best $85 I ever spent. 

He died at about 10 during a seizure at the vets office. I would do it all again. I realize it doesn’t work out that way for everyone, but I was a dog-person and knew what I was in for. He was good with dogs, small animals, kids, people. I could take this dog anywhere. He was very confident. 

I didn’t stop crying for my Golden, but it did help lessen the grief and it wasn’t as all-consuming.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I’m sorry for your recent loss and sorry for your disappointment on not getting a dog you were expecting. I know how hard it is to wait, but the right dog is worth it. On the bright side, you possibly dodged a bullet with this “breeder.” If she skimped and lied about something as simple and basic as vaccines, I’m sure she wasn’t worried about the health or temperament of her breeding stock. You could have ended up with a dog with major issues. Be patient, let the ethical people get back to you. The right dog is waiting for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> To much in a hurry for what? I got Jax 2 weeks after I lost my collie. How people grieve and when they want a dog is an individual choice.


I wasn't referring to or criticizing the time frame of grieving but the haste of getting the next dog. l personally love a new dog soon after the oldie has passed on but have to be careful not to get the first one that comes around.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> To much in a hurry for what? I got Jax 2 weeks after I lost my collie. How people grieve and when they want a dog is an individual choice.


Wasnt Jax a puppy from a good breeder? I have found rushing doesn’t work unless I am incredibly lucky. All the puppies I’ve had took anywhere from 2-6 months to find and bring home. I looked for over a year for my first purebred GSd puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LuvShepherds said:


> Wasnt Jax a puppy from a good breeder? I have found rushing doesn’t work unless I am incredibly lucky. All the puppies I’ve had took anywhere from 2-6 months to find and bring home. I looked for over a year for my first purebred GSd puppy.


Jax was adopted from a shelter. She may not have even been pure. I adopted her because they were concerned about the 5 year old GSD being put in a home with other dogs. He had lived a very rough life. I doubt there is anyone left on this board to remember Teddy and I'm sure his thread on this forum has long been deleted.

ETA: Wrong! Here is Teddy's thread (the dog I didn't adopt)








SAVED: Teddy-Sad Sr Male--HS Northeast Pa.


Teddy is in desparate need of healthcare and a home. The shelter personell are working on his ears and he's getting basic vet care. His age is a guess. He seems like a senior but his teeth are in pretty good shape...they think he's 8 or 9. Clark Summit is just north of Scranton, in...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Aww, well you were lucky then.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

GSDMUM said:


> My wonderful GSD, Cheyenne passed away over a week ago. I had found advertised a gorgeous red haired , long coated Czech bloodline 3 yrs old mom. The owner could not handle them and was reducing the size of her kennel...we texted and talked once and we were set yesterday with all the instructions she gave me to meet about 2 hrs away to pick up my dog ( didn't pay for it yet, almost 1,000 in cash which I told her I demanded a receipt. Wellllll, Yes it was. I asked her as a breeder, who never gave tke name of her kennels ( under the radar) for a list of innoculations and when she gave them to her. She replied, "Oh I gave them to her, just rest assured, YOUR vet should be able to tell (yeah if I got antibody titers $$$$$). She said, "Oh and she needs a good wormng ( she's a mom dog, licking her babies so I see that but isn't she supposed to take care of that? and she didn't have time to get her a rabies shot., red flags and 1,000 for the dog. My heart wanted her and she told me to meet her about 1.5 hrs away. We left at 11:30, texted the night before, I reminded her that I need the dates at least of the shots and preferably on official stationary ( vets or kennels) as I board her twice a year at a very excellent boarding facility and most demand proof, not hearsay. I was very nice, told her I got the fresh dog beds out, the bowls, toys, food, everything for her and we waited and called as she asked when we got there and her mailbox was full ( voicemail). We called 17 times in 1.5hrs we waited.She never answered or showed up. I texted her over and over, no reply. We left 11:30am and got home at 4:30 with no dog and a lot of tears and anger. Who does that? IF you have not records, just tell me and at least let me say, "I'll do the antibody titers" and give her her worming meds and rabies but lower the price" or "No, I can't do that" . (PS , she said, "Oh the rabies, no she didn't get one this year but your are fortunate that she is not a biter so you are doubly protected ... wth???? If a dog gets rabies it WILL bite. So she let us drive with excitement and stood us up. She has other puppies for sale but if one is selling puppies, they are gorgeous Czech puppies, why have your voicemail full? Do yo want to sell them or not? It was very depressing but I got a call from the rescue for another dog, male who said we are the ones who rated the best and someone else will call to arrange a home check within two weeks ( The dog is 3 hrs away). That's fine. Please say a prayer that this works out. My old vet wrote that she will be another referral to how wonderfully we treated our shepherds. I am also overweight and I hope that doesn't stop them from giving a year old big pup to us as my husband wants to walk him, he is friendly with other dogs, unlike our one that just passed, although she was a fantastic dog, and I want to walk also to get exercise as I am joining WW to get 100 pound off. I will also bring him to doggy camp for some some playtime ( he does well with it) a few times a week, play in our big yard etc. Now waiting will be the hardest part but at least they have official listsof all the innoculations, obedience school etc.


I will say I made this mistake when my Moxy passed away 2 years ago. I was so sadden by that loss that a month later, I began fervently looking for a replacement GSD. It wasn't intentional, but I was so consumed by grief that I couldn't see the red flags, and I didn't want to wait for the next litter from my reputable breeder friend, which would have been over the summer. 

In January of 2018, just one month after I had to put Mox to sleep, I wound up with an underweight, inbred GSD puppy from a pet store. Mind you, this dog was severely underweight, not cared for, and about to be sent back to the breeder to use as breeding stock. She was 12 weeks old and weighed 10 lbs. Should have been a red flag. Come to find out, this dog is so inbred that she has sensory processing disorder. I have a dog with what equates to canine autism. 

She has bonded with the 5 members of our family, our cat, and our other 2 dogs....but that is it. She is physically healthy, but mentally unsound. I cannot have company over without keeping her isolated away from people or she will absolutely freak out, have diarrhea, howl, bark, pace.....and no amount of training has helped beyond giving us tools to keep her happy. When she gets anxious, she refuses to eat for several days. I can't even change my decor without inducing anxiety in this dog. A new pillow or something left on the counter is a threat to her. Never seen anything like it in my life. 

I think everyone here is trying to help you rethink the immediacy of your intentions. You don't have to fill the void. You need time to heal, and then go through the proper channels. Do the research, and be patient. It is worth the wait to find the perfect companion. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I've come to the conclusion there are people in shelters (and breeders and owners) who take themselves way too seriously. We ran into a 'dog behaviorist' who didn't want to adopt out a dog unless the potential adopter was perfect. (Hence, the shelter was stuffed). We could not even meet one dog because we did not have a 6 foot fence. We teach our dogs to stay within our yard which is surrounded by dense woods. It is quite possible they were prejudiced against you because of your weight. For us, it was our age. So wait. We hit the shelter on a weekend when they were trying to set a record for adopting out animals. Bingo. While Duke was mislabeled, he is a sweetie. And someday Baby Huey will actually BE 2 years old. Those are 12" tiles in the photo. 
And good luck with the weight issue, it is hard, but worth it. You can do it.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I volunteered at a rescue organization. I agree that some (possibly a lot) of rescue organizations have unrealistic expectations of potential adopters. It turns people off and leads them to backyard breeders and pet stores. That irritates me to end.

With the rescue I worked with, we didn’t turn people away for not having a fenced-in back yard. That’s ridiculous. Most dogs who don’t have a fenced-in back yard get more exercise. They’re out there being walked. I’ve met more lazy people with a fenced-in back yard than I can count. They’d rather a dog sit in a shelter. I have a fenced-in back yard and I still don’t use it that much. I’m in Florida. In the rainy season, we get Cane Toads. They can kill my dog. So he gets walked every morning and every night. But I would get approved because I have a fenced-in back yard. Give me a break. I had two Huskies growing up. They jumped our 6 ft fence and dug under the fence. A fence means nothing. 

We also had our potential adopters foster their dog for a week before adopting. This allowed them to see how they were with cats, live stock, etc. We’d put our dogs in foster homes to learn manners and to gauge whether they were good with dogs, people, cats, kids first.

We had very few dogs returned. I just don’t like the attitude of a lot of rescue organizations. I was lucky to be part of a good one.


----------

